# SciFi inspiration



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

@droeder -- I had considered giving your post a _'like'_ just for the sake of the _'flying [FIG]'_ comment... But then you ruined it all toward the end by mentioning the dreaded word _'cheap'_.

To each his own and stuff. I likes what I likes. I dund what I dunt. Please accept that there is more than one definition for what is _'nice'_ or _'good'_ or _'worth it'_.

I am a longtime fan of Science Fiction. As a result, my aesthetic tastes trend toward their Production designs and similar architecture, furniture design, and industrial design. I previously worked in Architecture myself, for three guys who had been young students at USC in the late 1960s and early 1970s, but were _'old guys'_ by the time I was in their employ some 25 years ago. I really liked their designs, which were anything but _'traditional'_ and that I personally thought were rather cool. It's funny that I am probably older than they were then. Prior to that, I worked in Century City CA, which was a place I loved, because much of the architecture there had been used as a backdrop for one of the _'Planet of the Apes'_ movies I enjoyed as a child.  I can only hope this gives you some insight into why I really like the Model ☰ interior precisely as it is.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@Red Sage ARK II, Space 1999, The Landmaster... oh man I loved those shows so much I begged my mother to sew me a uniform just like they had in Ark II and she did! Sorry, the pictures never survived the great divorce purge of 2007


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> @Red Sage ARK II, Space 1999, The Landmaster... oh man I loved those shows so much I begged my mother to sew me a uniform just like they had in Ark II and she did! Sorry, the pictures never survived the great divorce purge of 2007


I am certain that the Landmaster and ARK II were the inspiration for the MAKO seen in _'MASS EFFECT'._ I think there may have been another show that used a similar vehicle, perhaps related to the shows _'SPACE ACADEMY'_ and '_JASON of STAR COMMAND'_, but I cannot remember it's name. I only remember a catch phrase the EVIL Bad Guy used... _"DIGITIZE THEM!!!" _Heh. It was the 1980s. I realize now that I largely did not actually pay attention to the names of shows, or characters, or plot lines while growing up.


























Oh, and I also think the architecture and landscaping at The Citadel in _'MASS EFFECT'_ was modeled after much of ABC Plaza in Century City CA.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Love me some mass effect space ships  But the Normandy was mostly controlled by an AI so maybe THATS what Elon is going for  (aka autopilot with siri equivalent)


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

bmost88 said:


> Love me some mass effect space ships  But the Normandy was mostly controlled by an AI so maybe THATS what Elon is going for  (aka autopilot with siri equivalent)


Well, it was the Normandy SR2 that got the AI _(EDI)_. The VIs _(Virtual Intelligence)_ on the SR1 were merely there as an assist for such things as targeting during battle and venting of exhaust after stealth was disengaged, housekeeping stuff. Joker did the driving... erm... flying, himself. And those screen watchers between the bridge and CNC weren't there as window dressing.


----------

